# Spare Ticket - West Midlands



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys! Unfortunately i can't attend waxstock tomorrow but i don't want my ticket to go to waste. Anyone local to Lichfield/Cannock/Walsall is free to give my ticket a good home 

:thumb:


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear you can't attend. Very good of you to give away.


----------



## rover220 (Dec 24, 2006)

bum. wish id of noticed this ealier.


----------

